# Starting a 'low-tech' wabi-kusa using a wide, cylindrical vase



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

So this might go against some of the wisdom out there about CO2 injection. Nicklfire for example, has a beautiful summary of CO2 injection in this very section of the forum. What I have never done a wabi-kusa before. I also have no idea if wabi-kusa setups even require CO2 injection. 

So here it is, I'm going to use a nylon mesh and fill it with soil to serve as a kind of 'pot'. I'll plant one of my amazon swords in it as the centre piece. The mesh is hidden, surrounding by stones, all of this on a sand substrate. I plan on using hygrophila pinnatifida to add some lush vegetation and soften the rock formation. So the hygrophila pinnatifida will surround the sword plant. 

I plan on going just that and nothing more... No filter or water movement. It's a vase, by a north-facing window that gets diffused daylight and ambient light from a nearby lamp with a grow bulb in it. I may add a drop of Excel and stir and change the water every now and then. 

Any thoughts on this method? Am I headed for disappointment? I'll keep all who are reading, updated. 

Cheers.


----------



## pearlcoffee (May 12, 2011)

Have you seen this guy's (Foo the Flowerhorn) YouTube videos? No filter, no CO2, no ferts.






Is this what you're trying to do?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Wabi Kusa are traditionally done with stem plants. I personally would NOT recommend a sword as a suitable, focus plant. A crypt would be a better fit and would not develop the extensive root system a sword would. As mentioned, I would use a stem plant selection as a better fit for Wabi Kusa.

JMHO

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Wabi-kusa looks like an emersed setup to me - Instead of a pot in a tank, this is a bag of substrate in a pot. You do not need CO2 or excel. Plants will get plenty from atmospheric air.  Not too sure about the soil and leeching nutrients into the water causing the vase to turn green. 

What do people normally use for wabi-kusa substrate?


----------

